# SPlanner for AOKP 4.2.2 i9100



## arrowpc (Feb 26, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Android Version:: 4.2.2 (JB)

Source:: 
I would like to know if anyone has managed to get s planner working on one of the AOKP Roms?

I use my phone to run my business and it is really helpful to have this feature for email and calender events.

If anyone can help that would be great.

Arrowpc.


----------

